# Milltek Y pipe - resonated or not ???



## Sidester (Apr 30, 2010)

Got a date to book into Litchfield to fit a Y pipe ( still need to hear one fitted though !! Kevin must get your offer lock in !!)

Question now is resonated Y pipe or not ???

Difference in noise external and internal vs non resonated ???? help !!!

Cheers


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Sidester said:


> Got a date to book into Litchfield to fit a Y pipe ( still need to hear one fitted though !! Kevin must get your offer lock in !!)
> 
> Question now is resonated Y pipe or not ???
> 
> ...


I asked about the Y Pipe during my test drive today and asked if the car would still be under warranty. I was told yes it would be however, I was advised that the Y Pipe creates back pressure which ends back at the turbos and which might not be very good for them and the turbos are £12K or £15K a pop? 

What's the views on this as I'm a newbie having only placed a deposit on a GT-R today!


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

The Milltek Y-pipe will cause you no back pressure issues for your turbos


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Karls said:


> I asked about the Y Pipe during my test drive today and asked if the car would still be under warranty. I was told yes it would be however, I was advised that the Y Pipe creates back pressure which ends back at the turbos and which might not be very good for them and the turbos are £12K or £15K a pop?
> 
> What's the views on this as I'm a newbie having only placed a deposit on a GT-R today!


If you think about what a y-pipe does you'll realise that's a load of rubbish.

Firstly, removing the 2 restrictive cats form the OEM y-pipe should actually REDUCE back pressure, not increase it.

Secondly, whoever told you the turbos would be 12-15K a pop is either pissed or on something.

I do worry about the continued outpouring of nonsense that is still being produced by many an HPC. :nervous:

If it helps you to make a decision re y-pipe, I know that 2 GTRs had transmissions replaced under warranty at a well-known HPC and both had y-pipes fitted. That should give you some idea about how NIssan GB views this simple mod.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Andy

Did they have any other "enhancements" of a performance nature?

D


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Nothing mentioned by the tech I spoke at length with.

When there is an issue of this nature, all the HPC does is download data for NGB then await further instructions. In these cases NGB is just replacing boxes rather than opening and fixing them, so it does seem like the HPCs are kept in the dark.

Interestingly though if you consider the number of COBBd GTRs running around the UK, I'd have expected at least one tranny claim by now but there are none that we know of.

Reassuring?


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I have the non resonated pipe to give the best sound!


----------



## Sidester (Apr 30, 2010)

Any noticable cabin drone ???

Most of my driving is motorway so dont want to be deaf by every friday night !!


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Sidester said:


> .........dont want to be deaf by every friday night !!


Who said that?!! 

It's louder in the cabin but not too over bearing as the cabin is well insulated. Windows down, 1st & 2nd gear through a close tunnel will put a massive grin on your face guaranteed and you'll know you made the right decision :thumbsup:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

The road noise is usually louder than the drone from the Y-Pipe.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

At around 2500 RPM there is some drone, easy fixable by shifting down to 5th gear. The bastard drinks like hell anyway, so a bit more won't matter


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Sidester said:


> Any noticable cabin drone ???
> 
> Most of my driving is motorway so dont want to be deaf by every friday night !!



I actually think there is less drone now I have the full GTC Titan system. Sure its waaaay louder after 5k revs. But, just cruising at 70-80 mph its unnoticeable. 

Therefore.... don't just do the y-pipe. Go the whole hog!  :thumbsup:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Get a y pipe = get an access port ,those two go hand in hand ,just fitting a y pipe can cause more drone ,running a decent map in conjunction with the y pipe makes a lot of differance .


----------

